# NT Videogames



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have the PS4 but I still play ratchet and clank on the ps2 all the time.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

PC gamer.

I loveeeeeeeeee RTS games(especially MOBAs) my current fav being dota 2.
Platformers
Recently getting into online card games like hearthstone
Terraria/Minecraft style
Strategy games
Horror games


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Anything open-world! I'm a sony man, I currently have a PS3 and a PSX. Used to have a PS2, and desperately want a PS4. I love infamous, Devil may cry, Red Dead Redemption, Assassin's creed, Fallout, Elder scrolls, Borderlands, Batman Arkham series. Lately I've been battling with Dark Souls. Damn evil cheating video game -_-


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

RPG's roud:


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

kokomarro said:


> Zoo Tycoon (when I was little I used to make survival of the fittest zoos; tons of animals of one biome, no food, all fun)


No no. You're doing it wrong. First you gotta make a popular zoo. Cram crap tons of people in there. Make them love you. Then, fill it with carnivorous animals such as lions and tigers and bears (oh my!). Then you fence off the entrance/exit and fire all all of the workers so they don't interfere with the further steps. After that you release the carnivores and enjoy the show. I find it also enjoyable to mess with the terrain to trap the guests.

Of course, bonus fun if you get the dinosaur expansion pack. That makes things ten times more interesting and entertaining.


(Small side note, I haven't played that game in about a decade and recently the background music got stuck in my head randomly. Somehow I still remember it.)





Other fun games include:
Portal 2
Skyrim
The Legends of Zelda series (TP, OOT, WW, SS, etc.)
Kingdom Hearts
Minecraft (it's an on and off relationship)
Super Smash Bros
Pokemon (the regular games, but also the mystery dungeons)
Star Wars: Force Unleashed
Halo Reach (a bit. I haven't had adequate time to pass judgement yet.)
And probably a bunch of others that I can't think about right now.

I typically like stories in games.


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

I mostly like first person games.

Even split between shooters, sandboxes, and adventure/exploration/horror type games.

I also like some strategy games. RTSes, generic strategy, etc.

Minecraft
Starmade
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series
Fallout 1, 2, Tactics, 3, NV
Morrowind
Penumbra
Deus Ex
Garry's Mod
Dwarf Fortress
Total Annihilation
Starsiege: Tribes
Wing Commander series

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## defectivebrain (Mar 22, 2014)

pwiloson said:


> I'm sure there's a few gamers amongst us here and I'd like to see what other games NTs like.. with a bit of luck, I'll stumble across a new favourite.
> 
> PC is my preferred choice with the 360 a close second.
> 
> ...


All about the RPGs for me.

System Shock II
Deux Ex (2000) - My favorite game ever made.
Fallout
Fallout 2

More action oriented favorites:
Half-Life 2 (incredible storytelling)
Mass Effect 2 (ditto, don't bother with 1 or 3)
Descent: Freespace
Freespace 2

So... if I had to pick fav themes... Post-apocalyptic, cyberpunk, sic-fi. Dragons and elves can eat a dick (though Dragon Age Origins was enjoyable)


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

defectivebrain said:


> All about the RPGs for me.
> 
> System Shock II
> Deux Ex (2000) - My favorite game ever made.
> ...


Those are RPGs? What?

I was thinking more along the lines of 

Skies of Arcadia
Grandia II
The Atelier Series
Tales of Symphonia
Golden Sun
Shenmue
Sword of Mana
Suikoden I-V
Phantasy Star Online
Zelda OOT, MM
Zenosaga/gears
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy I through X
Persona 3 and Persona 4
Shin Megami Tensei spinoffs


And a whole bunch of other deserving titles I've played but can't think of right now...those are RPGs


----------

